# RAIJINTEK Triton mit i7 - 4790k?



## ZeroDarkVegas (28. September 2014)

Nach langen Überlegungen bin ich hin und her gerissen zwischen Luftkühlungen und AiO Wakü.
Ich möchte meinen baldigen i7 übertakten nicht zu stark nur ein bisschen mehr leistung was trotzdem lohnenwert ist.

Ich lege wert auch ausehen des Pc sowhl Innen als auch außen (selbstverständlich nicht soviel das meine restliche Hardware darunter leiden muss leistung und leben meiner Komponenten ist mir immernoch wichtiger ) darum greife ich nur ungern zu einem Brocken von towerkühler der sehr sperrlich ist aber ist eine WaKü wie die Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » RAIJINTEK Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm wirklich sinnvoll oder würdet ihr mir doch lieber zur Luftkühlung raten?

bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus an alle Helfer


----------



## Schrotti (29. September 2014)

Wenn du die Lüfter nicht zu hoch drehst dann ist die kleine Wakü sehr gut.

Habe die im King Mod Bereich bei CASEKING arbeiten sehen und war zufrieden.


----------



## rackcity (29. September 2014)

wie ich dir per PM schon geschrieben habe, ist die wakü in verbindung mit einem 4790k für mich nicht zu empfehlen. allgemein empfehle ich diese auch nicht.

wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dann probier es einfach aus. letzten endes musst du es ja wissen. für das geld bekommst du aber einen starken LuKü der leiser und gar kühler ist.


----------



## LalalukaOC (29. September 2014)

Musst kucken wie laut die Lüfter sind und eventuell scheuen ob sie dir zu laut sind.
Ich sehe dabei nur folgende Probleme:
Die Lüfter und Pumpe sind nur über Spannung regelbar.
Mir wären die Lüfter mit 20-31dba zu laut das musst du aber selbst wissen.
Ein 240mm Radiator ist nicht gerade sehr stark, ein Luftkühler in der Preisregion würde eventuell mehr Leistung bringen z.b. Cryorig.

Der Preis geht aber in Ordnung für etwas mehr kriegst du einen Noctua NH-D15 der wäre noch stärker.
Ich würde aber wirklich mehr zu einer Luftkühlung tendieren.


----------



## Chrissbg (30. September 2014)

Warte auf die Core Version. Die kommt ohne Lüfter. Da gibt es dann nicht das Problem das du unnütze laute Teile rumliegen hast. Ist auch noch günstiger. Danach den Silentlüfter deiner Wahl drauf und du bist gut aufgestellt.


----------



## Haky (11. März 2016)

Habe ich auch so gemacht.....Habe dann zwei Corsair LED Lüfter AF120-LED montiert.
Steuerbar über panel. Nun ist die pumpe das lauteste...


----------



## MF13 (12. März 2016)

Von der Raijintek Triton rate ich ab, da hat es in der Vergangenheit merhere Fälle von undichten AGBs und daraus folgenden Hardwaredefekten gegeben. Nimm lieber einen dicken Luftkühler wie Noctua NH-D14/15, Alpenföhn Olymp oder Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3, oder bau dir eine Custom-Wasserkühlung.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. März 2016)

Der Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 wäre auch eine Option...


----------



## B4C4RD! (13. März 2016)

Also ich nutz genannten Kuehler jetz seit nem halben Jahr mit dem Standart-Lueftern, mittlerweile auf nem 4670k der mit 4,46GHz rennt ohne jegliche Probleme, selbst wenn Ich wie 24/7 die Luefter ganz runterregle, hab Ich keinerlei Temp-Problem unter Spielen oder Benchmark's.


----------

